# My Noob Garage/Collection



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

When I bought my first house a year ago I made sure that I at least had a double Lockup Garage, its only small and its always pissed me off but its all I could afford being 5 mins from the city is an advantage and meh you have to be happy with what you've got yeah???

Well looking at some of your garages, mine is massive,lol sort of, but I saw how you all made your small spaces work for you and shelving and racks were the way along, armed with this I went to work!

So this is what I have:



















And this is the mess I had to deal with:










so I grab a couple of storage tubs and threw out everything I could and used a few things I had laying around like a strut bar from my old RX7 as a rack, lol

And came up with this:




























and here is my small collection, compared to you guys:




























Well thaks for taking the time out to veiw my thread, if you have any tips that can help me maximise my space or any extra products that I should be using let me know, I dont offend easily.

Cheers

RR


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one, where are you from?


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Loving the strut bar


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Strut bar is top of my list. Superb idea.


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

OZ as a guess


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

bonkey said:


> OZ as a guess


yep Im all the way "Down Under" what gave it away?

RR


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

RROSSI said:


> yep Im all the way "Down Under" what gave it away?
> 
> RR


... your accent...

i went back checking for cans of XXXX:lol:

Nice garage you've got there:thumb:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

nice! it was the cars for me. Great space


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments

RR


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

I like the whiteboard for taking notes. What a great idea! :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice :thumb:

i wish i could buy a place like that for my first house


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice space.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Love the strut brace idea


----------



## RROSSI (Apr 10, 2010)

wow 3 years on and I have grown a little...



RR


----------

